# 1 week after topping



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

This is some crazy growth after i topped my plants. 7 days and 10 - 11 inches of growth.

Such a cool technique.

is this fast or is this regular growth rate??


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 22, 2009)

looks good man. r u flowering it all ready


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks...ya just started about 3 days ago


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2009)

better eat those bananas before they turn brown


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea it looks like its growin at a good rate good luck


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 22, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> better eat those bananas before they turn brown


lol i didnt even notice them bak there


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

haha...ya plants are doing better then my bananas


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2009)

the olants are amazing, I just topped 6 of mine today and yesterday


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the olants are amazing, I just topped 6 of mine today and yesterday



do u super crop?


i cropped every lower branch about once a week...for a month during veg...and all the lower branches have great light now.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brosnan said:


> do u super crop?
> 
> 
> i cropped every lower branch about once a week...for a month during veg...and all the lower branches have great light now.


isnt topping super cropping


----------



## don2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey what happens to the part that you top? does that grow as its own top also like the other two I thought they would grow all together. However great plant.


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

no topping is cutting the main stem and doubling the the main colas.......supercropping is bending lower branches so they grow outwards and then up.


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 22, 2009)

don2009 said:


> hey what happens to the part that you top? does that grow as its own top also like the other two I thought they would grow all together. However great plant.



when u top it...u basically cut off the top growth from the main stem...and toss it. (or clone it)

then the two lower shoots are triggered to grow upwards...creating 2 main stems replacing the 1 main one.


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 23, 2009)

don2009 said:


> hey what happens to the part that you top? does that grow as its own top also like the other two I thought they would grow all together. However great plant.


You should read Uncle's Ben topping technique to get 4 cola's it's a sticky


----------



## jolly8541 (Oct 24, 2009)

Several people have referred to supercropping in the last few posts I've read, Brosnan you said that its nothing more than bending lower branches to induce lower growth. Is this all that there is to supercropping?


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 24, 2009)

when you topped the plant, what node did you top it at?


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 25, 2009)

jolly8541 said:


> Several people have referred to supercropping in the last few posts I've read, Brosnan you said that its nothing more than bending lower branches to induce lower growth. Is this all that there is to supercropping?


Pretty much. 

All you're trying to do when you supercrop
is train a lower branch to grow out and up.
Most lower branches will grow closer to the main stock therefore receiving little or no light. 

When you bend the lower branch you basically squeeze and pinch it...( i use needlenose pliers cuz your hands will get tired. U pinch it enuff to basically damage the cells... this will cause the branch to hang down....but be careful not to snap the branch..a small tear is ok. Pinching will needlenose will allow it to break evenly that u wont ever see a tear. 

The plant will start to repair itself immediatly...it shoudl recover in about 3 days...once its repaired u will notice that the branch has grown out vs up while it was repairing. Then it will return to growing up....i do this once a week betwen each node starting at the stock...untill the branch has basically grown so far out that it looks like another plant. It will start to grow higher and faster then ever before. 

You will notice big buldges or knuckles on the branch where it repaired itself...looks almost like it grew bicepts. Thats a good sign. 






The process will eliminate having to cut off the lower branches and will significantly help you yield more. 
Heres a pic of a well supercropped plant. Nice and bushy


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 25, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> when you topped the plant, what node did you top it at?



i topped it when it had 4 good sets of nodes.


----------

